# 14 Days and Counting  Maternity portrait



## Christie Photo (Dec 8, 2010)

I haven't done a proper maternity session before this one, so I'd love to hear some feedback.

Thanks much!
-Pete

1.






2.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 8, 2010)

3.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw the first photo yesterday and wanted to comment, but I couldn't put the right words together for what I was feeling about the (first) shot.  
Now seeing the other shots, it's more clear. 

I think the first one felt a bit off because of the way she was looking right at the camera.  That is, of course, usually what you want in a portrait, but it felt weird in a maternity shot.  I think it's much more common for the woman to be looking at her belly, or at the father.  Common doesn't mean better, but I think that maybe it's just more effective that way.  By looking down at the belly, it draws the viewer's attention to it, including it as one of the subjects of the photo.  Otherwise, it's just a portrait of a woman who happens to be pregnant, if you know what I mean.  

It's still a good shot, I can't find any fault, but the 2nd one 'feels' like it captures the mood better.

I'm surprised you haven't done much maternity.  You should do more, these are great.


----------



## edouble (Dec 9, 2010)

IMO maternity shots are better in a natural setting versus a studio.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2010)

> IMO maternity shots are better in a natural setting versus a studio.


I would tend to not agree with that...just my opinion.

Most maternity shots involve some level of nudity, and that doesn't really lend itself to 'natural settings'.


----------



## edouble (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > IMO maternity shots are better in a natural setting versus a studio.
> 
> 
> I would tend to not agree with that...just my opinion.
> ...



My comment is very broad and lends itself to an infinite number of locations. To specify: considering this is a very intimate portrait I believe the setting should be as well. A studio is not intimate or personal to the model. Whereas the model's home is very natural and personal. IMO the best maturity shots are taken on a couch, bed, bedroom to name a few. I also feel the model would be more comfortable. Just my opinion.


----------



## edouble (Dec 9, 2010)

double post, sorry


----------



## tirediron (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmmm.... honestly Pete, I think they seem a little too 'brown'.  Materinty shots are NOT my thing, but I would prefer/expect to see them in more bright, cheerful happy colours.  These seem rather more somber and what I would expect to see for portraits, or more 'formal' occasions.

Just my $00.02 worth


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 10, 2010)

edouble said:


> A studio is not intimate or personal to the model. Whereas the model's home is very natural and personal.



Now there's a good thought. That has always been my approach to family portraits.

Thanks!
-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 10, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Hmmm.... honestly Pete, I think they seem a little too 'brown'. ...  These seem... what I would expect to see for portraits, or more 'formal' occasions.



Well, yes.  They are very "brown."  I tend to go warm for most of my portraiture.

And, too...  on the formal side as was my intention.

I didn't consider a more casual, playful approach.  Hmmmm...  I will now.

Thanks, John!

-Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 10, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Otherwise, it's just a portrait of a woman who happens to be pregnant, if you know what I mean.



Well, yes I do...  'cause that's exactly how I approached it.  :blushing:  I suppose that shows I've been away from portraiture too long.

NEXT time....  yeah...  next time I'll put more thought into it.  I do like edouble's suggestion of working in the home.  I don't know why I totally disconnected on this one.

Oh well.

Thanks, Michael.

-Pete


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 17, 2010)

She doesn't look comfortable or relaxed. Her hands look clenched in the first one and i think it needs just a slight rotation to the right. The second one it would look better if her legs were closed together because it looks kind of awkward, but nothing you can do about that now. I love the lighting... not too big on the colors though. My fav is #3...perfect!


----------



## Karri (Dec 17, 2010)

I am not too big on the brown either but I can see why you would try to use that for the more 'formal' approach.  I like the lighting and I really like #3 and using the camo to tie them together since he's standing back a little bit.


----------



## atabrem (Dec 23, 2010)

the draping is a great idea when done differently she looks SO bulky.. i hope it's ok to show one of my own done with draping simalar..


----------



## TamgerineM (Dec 27, 2010)

I personally like the colors that you chose. I feel that it compliments her skin and hair tone. I do however agree that the draping looks very bulky. I think it could be used in a looser fashion and produce an effect that looks a little bit softer and flow. I like the first shot the most because of the pose, uniform colors, and good eye contact.

The last shot however is incredibly confusing to me. I assume the man in the background is the father. Is/was he a Marine? Those are our desert MARPAT uniforms but on the blouse she is wearing there is no rank or nametapes. The man is not wearing a regulation shirt and it looks like you just took a green t-shirt and turned it inside out - I can see the seams and the imprint from the graphic on the outside of the shirt. Also he has a beard. I think military portraits like this turn out very nice, but I can't tell if he is an actual Marine and his wife is supposed to be waring his blouse or if they just wanted to wear a blank uniform and kind of...made it up as they went along. If he IS a Marine, he is seriously out of regulations and under no circumstances should have stepped outside looking like that. It is a very well composed and sweet picture, but confusing to those who know about these things.

I would have liked to see a bit more of the series. I'm not sure how many photos you took overall but some more with the father involved along with some closeups usually turn out really nice, as well.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 28, 2010)

TamgerineM said:


> I personally like the colors that you chose. I feel that it compliments her skin and hair tone. I do however agree that the draping looks very bulky. I think it could be used in a looser fashion and produce an effect that looks a little bit softer and flow. I like the first shot the most because of the pose, uniform colors, and good eye contact



Thanks much.  I agree, I should have spent more time with the draping and it does look bulky.  It's still my favorite from the sitting.





TamgerineM said:


> The last shot however is incredibly confusing to me. I assume the man in the background is the father. Is/was he a Marine? Those are our desert MARPAT uniforms but on the blouse she is wearing there is no rank or nametapes. The man is not wearing a regulation shirt and it looks like you just took a green t-shirt and turned it inside out - I can see the seams and the imprint from the graphic on the outside of the shirt. Also he has a beard. .... If he IS a Marine, he is seriously out of regulations and under no circumstances should have stepped outside looking like that. It is a very well composed and sweet picture, but confusing to those who know about these things.



Wow.  I'm truly impressed.  I had no idea military uniforms are so identifiable.  The fellow is an ex-Marine (is there such a thing?)... a medical discharge. And yes...  that is merely a green T-shirt with a large graphic, turned inside-out so to hide it.  I retouched out his name for privacy.  I'm not at all fond of the image and included it since there was so little interest in the more formal shot.




TamgerineM said:


> I would have liked to see a bit more of the series. I'm not sure how many photos you took overall but some more with the father involved along with some closeups usually turn out really nice, as well.



I made quite a few exposures.  I know this girl well, and, well...  that's not the dad.  He's the current boyfriend.  So it was hard for me to pose them intimately.  I guess I let my personal feelings keep me from doing more.

This is my favorite of the two of them together:


----------



## randy! (Aug 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## bennielou (Aug 29, 2011)

These are beautiful, Pete!


----------

